# waren...zu sehen



## papadovassilakis1991

I was doing a translation on an A2 practice sheet and the phrase: 

"Decorated trees and pretty candles could be seen in windows everywhere" 

was translated to 

"Geschmuectkte Baeume und huebsche Kerzen waren ueberall in den Fenstern zu sehen."

I was wondering how waren...zu sehen can be translated so that konnten doesn't need to be used. My guess is that waren...zu sehen could be translated as "were to be seen". Is this a passive construction? And if so, why does it not use wurden instead of waren?

Any insight would be much appreciated.


----------



## Frank78

papadovassilakis1991 said:


> I was doing a translation on an A2 practice sheet and the phrase:
> 
> "Decorated trees and pretty candles could be seen in windows everywhere"
> 
> was translated to
> 
> "Geschmue*ckt*e Baeume und huebsche Kerzen waren ueberall in den Fenstern zu sehen."
> 
> I was wondering how waren...zu sehen can be translated so that konnten doesn't need to be used. My guess is that waren...zu sehen could be translated as "were to be seen". Is this a passive construction? And if so, why does it not use wurden instead of waren?
> 
> Any insight would be much appreciated.



The past of "können" -> "konnten" would work as well:

"Geschmückte Bäume und hübsche Kerzen *konnte man* überall in den Fenstern sehen."


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Im Deutschen werden Passivkonstruktionen nach dem Schmema "können" + Passiv oft durch "sein" + "zu" + Infinitiv ersetzt.

*Beispiel:*

"Das Buch *kann* leicht *gelesen werden"*

wird zu 

"Das Buch *ist *leicht *zu lesen*".

*Dein Beispiel:
*
"Sie können gesehen werden" wird zu "Sie sind zu sehen".


----------



## Benton

It is not a passive construction. "waren" (were) is the past tense plural indicative of the verb "sein" ie "to be". "were to be seen" is the correct translation.
The passive would have been "wurden zu sehen"
ie "they (be)came to be seen" a possible construction if the night were falling and they gradually became visible.


----------



## Sowka

Benton said:


> It is not a passive construction. "waren" (were) is the past tense plural indicative of the verb "sein" ie "to be". "were to be seen" is the correct translation.
> The passive would have been "wurden zu sehen"
> ie "they (be)came to be seen" a possible construction if the night were falling and they gradually became visible.


 
Hello Benton 

"wurden zu sehen" is not a valid construction in German. (I believe; the longer I think about language issues thoroughly, the less confident I get with my statements..) 

"Sie wurden sichtbar"
or
"Es wurde möglich, sie zu sehen"

would be possible, with my clear vote for the first one  Maybe there are other options that I just can't think of right now..


----------



## Derselbe

Benton said:


> It is not a passive construction. "waren" (were) is the past tense plural indicative of the verb "sein" ie "to be". "were to be seen" is the correct translation.
> The passive would have been "wurden zu sehen"
> ie "they (be)came to be seen" a possible construction if the night were falling and they gradually became visible.



No. Sorry. "Wurden zu sehen" doesn't work at all. IF anything it would be "wurden gesehen".

However "waren zu sehen" does not mean "were to be seen" as one could expect. It means "were visible" or "could be seen". I'm sure you'll find better ways to say it in English, but "were to be seen" is not one of them. (Unless I missunderstand the meaning of "were to be seen" and "to be seen" means visible)

Post #3 explains pretty much everything you can say. "können" + passiv is very often identical with "zu Inf. sein".


----------



## berndf

Benton said:


> It is not a passive construction.


Well, in a strange way it is. The infinitive with zu used in an adjective like manner is ofen transated as "to be" + past participle. I don't know how well your Latin is; it resembles in function the gerundivum, a passive future participle:
_Ceterum censeo Carthaginem *delendam* esse._
_Furthermore, I think that Carthage is *to be destroyed*._
_Des Weitern denke ich, dass Karthago *zu zerstören* ist._


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> _Des Weitern denke ich, dass Karthago *zu zerstören* ist._



Ich halte es auch für eine Art Passiv.
Die Bedeutung der Konstruktion kann im Deutschen allerdings variieren:

Karthago *ist zu* zerstören. -> Karthago *soll* zerstört werden. (Hier entspricht die Bedeutung der englischen Parallelkonstruktion Karthago is to be destroyed)
Etwas *ist zu* unterlassen. -> Etwas *soll* unterlassen werden. 
Ein Baum *ist zu *sehen. -> Es ist *möglich*, ihn zu sehen. Nicht: Der Baum soll gesehen werden.

Die "soll"-Bedeutung dieser Konstruktion kann im Englischen im Gegensatz zum Deutschen auch in der Aktivform verwandt werden:

You are to do. ->  Du bist zu tun.  -> Du sollst tun.


----------



## Kuestenwache

Well first of all I think we are mixing up two different zu+inifinitive constructions here.
1. "Am Horizont sind Wolken *zu sichten*"-"Clouds can be observered on the horizon"
2. "Das Material ist bis spätestens Montag *zu sichten*"-"The material is to be assorted by monday"

1. describes the fact that clouds are visible/can be seen
2. is a demand or points out a need of a deed.
It is true that the latter construction "is to be translated" - well - like this. Concerning the first one however I am not sure whether this ambiguity exists in English as well, or if we are to differentiate here. 

About the gerundivum: It is indeed the corresponding construction for again the second zu+inifinitve which is why this is used as an auxiliary translation. The exact traslation of the Latin gerundivum however is rather something for Latin section of the board I suppose.


----------



## Hutschi

Im vorliegenden Fall ist die Grundform "zu sehen sein".

Sie sind zu sehen.
Sie waren zu sehen. (waren = Vergangenheit von "sind")

Es ist eine Form des Zustandspassivs.


----------



## Benton

Gosh! What a storm!
I restricted my reply to the vocabulary used by papadovassilakis1991*.*
I noted that, in attempting to assist him, the replies had drifted onto alternative constructions without addressing his points, in particular, his request for a solution without a modal verb.
"wurden... zu sehen" is, indeed a strange construction (given in an attempt to stay within remit) but, if it were used, the translation I gave would be acceptable English.
Hutschi is right, however, in declaring "waren... zu sehen" as passive (There is no active voice). But I think papa..... sought to distinguish the indicative form, "waren", from the true passive form, "wurden".


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Hi Benton,

im Grunde wurden alle Fragen bereits beantwortet, hier aber nochmal im "Schnelldurchlauf":



papadovassilakis1991 said:


> My guess is that waren...zu sehen could be translated as "were to be seen".



Ja. Das ist die richtige Übersetzung, und zwar ungeachtet aller grammatikalischen Unterschiede zwischen dem Englischen und dem Deutschen.



papadovassilakis1991 said:


> Is this a passive construction?



Nein, im Deutschen ist es keine Passivkonstruktion - im Gegensatz zum Englischen. Trotzdem "wirkt" das ganze als Passiv, da im Deutschen "sind zu sehen" anstatt "können gesehen werden" (das eigentliche Passiv) gesagt werden kann - und häufig wird.



papadovassilakis1991 said:


> And if so, why does it not use wurden instead of waren?



Die Frage erübrigt sich, da es kein Passiv ist.


----------



## Frank78

mannibreuckmann said:


> Nein, im Deutschen ist es keine Passivkonstruktion - im Gegensatz zum Englischen. Trotzdem "wirkt" das ganze als Passiv, da im Deutschen "sind zu sehen" anstatt "können gesehen werden" (das eigentliche Passiv) gesagt werden kann - und häufig wird.



Ein Satz ohne Agens als Subjekt ist kein Passiv???

"Ein Baum ist zu sehen?" - Wer sieht ihn? (Ich, Peter, etc.)


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Nachdem ich noch weiter im Netz recherchiert habe, muss ich meine obige Aussage relativieren:

Offenbar wird "etwas ist zu sehen" allgemein als Passiv angesehen - auch, wenn hier das Verb "werden" fehlt. Von solchen Konstruktionen, die in lupenreines Passiv umgeformt werden können ("etwas kann gesehen werden"), gibt es im Deutschen offensichtlich einige.

Womit auch die Ausgangsfrage beantwortet wäre:

Es gibt im Deutschen Konstruktionen des Passiv, die ohne "werden" auskommen. Deshalb: "waren zu sehen" statt "wurden zu sehen".


----------



## berndf

Letztlich ist es eine Frage der Definition, was man mit dem Wort "Passiv" meint. Die konventionelle Definition von "Passiv" ist, dass es eine Verbform ist, in der Agens und Patiens vertauscht sind. Insofern *ist* dies *eindeutig* eine *Passiv*form. In dem Satz
_*Die Lichter waren zu sehen*_
ist das Subjekt das Objekt des Sehens. Bestimmte morphologische Formen, wie z.B. die Verwendung bestimmter Hilfsverben wie "werden" oder "sein" ist normalerweise *nicht* definitorisch dafür, ob es sich um eine Passivform handelt oder nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Man könnte auch "zu sehen" durch "sichtbar" ersetzt.

Der Baum war/ist sichtbar.
Hier ist "sichtbar" ein Adjektiv.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Hutschi said:


> Man könnte auch "zu sehen" durch "sichtbar" ersetzt.
> 
> Der Baum war/ist sichtbar.
> Hier ist "sichtbar" ein Adjektiv.



Auch dieser Satz wird offenbar als passivisch angesehen. Siehe ganz unten auf der Seite bei canoo.


----------



## Kuestenwache

Ich denke auch hier müssen wir wieder zwischen beiden möglichen zu+Infinitiv Konstruktionen unterscheiden. 

In "Das Phänomen war eindeutig zu beobachten" wird lediglich eine Qualität des Phänomens beschrieben, damit wird "zu beobachten" zu einem Hilfsadjektiv, man könnte es zum Beispiel mit "erkennbar" ersetzen, und es gehört damit nicht zum Verb des Satzes. Das Verb ist "war" und "Das Phänomen" ist damit der Agens. 

In "Der Professor schärfte seinen Studenten ein das Phänomen sei zu beobachten und zu dokumentieren" ist das Phänomen Patiens und die Studenten der Agens (zumindest innerhalb der indirekten Rede). In diesem Fall ist "zu beobachten sein" das Verb des Satzes man könnte es mit einer Konstruktion von Modalverb und Passiv ersetzen "soll beobachtet werden".

_EDIT: Ich hab der Richtigkeit wegen an drei Stellen Prädikat durch Verb ersetzt. Ich bitte dies für das Verständnis einiger Folgebeiträge zu berücksichtigen._


----------



## berndf

Kuestenwache said:


> In diesem Fall ist "zu beobachten sein" das Prädikat des Satzes


... und "das Phänomen" das Subjekt. Sytaktisch betrachtet ist es damit immer noch eine Passivform.


----------



## Kuestenwache

Das ist genau das was ich meine. Es tut mir Leid wenn das nicht klar geworden ist. Im ersten Fall ist zu+Infinitiv keine Passivkonstruktion. Im zweiten Fall ist es eine.


----------



## berndf

Dann habe ich Dich falsch verstanden.



Kuestenwache said:


> In "Das Phänomen war eindeutig zu beobachten" wird lediglich eine Qualität des Phänomens beschrieben, damit wird "zu beobachten" zu einem Hilfsadjektiv, man könnte es zum Beispiel mit "erkennbar" ersetzen, und es gehört damit nicht zum Prädikat des Satzes. Das Prädikat ist "war" und "Das Phänomen" ist damit der Agens.


Ok, dann ersetzen wir es:
"Das Phänomen war eindeutig erkennbar."
Aber "erkennbar" gehört doch zum Prädikat (prädikatives Adjektiv). Ich verstehe Dein Argument nicht so ganz.


----------



## Derselbe

> My guess is that waren...zu sehen could be translated as "were to be seen".
> 
> 
> 
> Ja. Das ist die richtige Übersetzung, und zwar ungeachtet aller grammatikalischen Unterschiede zwischen dem Englischen und dem Deutschen.
Click to expand...

Es tut mir leid, wenn ich nochmal auf eine angeblich längst geklärte Frage zurückkomme, aber ich habe hier Zweifel.
Meines Wissens nach drückt die englische Konstruktion "is to be ..." immer die Sollen-Variante unsere deutschen "ist zu tun"-Konstruktion aus. Also kann man "ist zu tun" mit "is to be done" übersetzten, da man es mit "soll getan werden" umschreiben kann. Die Konstruktion "ist zu sehen" bedeutet eindeutig nicht "soll gesehen werden", folglich auch nicht "is to be seen". 

"Is to be seen" bedeutet meines Wissens nach eher "ist anzusehen", "soll nochmal betrachtet werden" oder freier "bleibt abzuwarten". Mithin etwas völlig anderes als "ist zu sehen."

Es ist wohl mehr eine Frage des Englischen, aber falls "something is to be seen" eine idiomatische Übersetzung für "etwas ist sichtbar" - also bedeutungsgleich mit "something can be seen" - sein sollte, bitte ich mir das mitzuteilen. Ich wäre jedenfalls überrascht, wenn das (außer vllt in poetischen Zusammenhänge) der Fall wäre.


----------



## Derselbe

> Das Prädikat ist "war" und "Das Phänomen" ist damit der Agens.


 
Ich glaube du verwechsels Prädikat mit Verb. 
Verb d. Satzes: war
Prädikat: war erkennbar

Dass man "zu beobachten" durch "erkennbar" ersetzen kann, ist ebenso richtig wie man jede Passivkonstruktion irgendwie durch einen Aktivsatz ausdrücken kann.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Derselbe said:


> Es ist wohl mehr eine Frage des Englischen, aber falls "something is to be seen" eine idiomatische Übersetzung für "etwas ist sichtbar" - also bedeutungsgleich mit "something can be seen" - sein sollte, bitte ich mir das mitzuteilen. Ich wäre jedenfalls überrascht, wenn das (außer vllt in poetischen Zusammenhänge) der Fall wäre.



Ich bleibe dabei: "is to be seen" kann im Deutschen "ist zu sehen" oder "kann gesehen werden" bedeuten.

Deiner Logik zufolge müsste ja so übersetzt werden:

"Nothing is to be seen." => "Nichts soll gesehen werden."
"Not a sound is to be heard." => "Kein Geräusch soll gehört werden." 

Ganz offensichtlich bedeuten die Sätze aber "Nichts ist zu sehen / Nichts kann gesehen werden" bzw. "Kein Geräusch ist zu hören / Kein Geräusch kann gehört werden".

Im Deutschen kann "ist ... zu sehen" sowohl *kann, muss* als auch *soll gesehen werden* bedeuten - je nach Kontext.

Mir ist nicht klar, warum im Englischen nur die "Soll-Variante" möglich sein soll.


----------



## Kuestenwache

Derselbe said:


> Ich glaube du verwechsels Prädikat mit Verb.
> Verb d. Satzes: war
> Prädikat: war erkennbar


Das ist richtig, mein Fehler. Dessen ungeachtet beschreibt "zu sehen sein" eine Qualität und nicht eine Handlung eines vom Subjekt verschiedenen Agens was das ganze meiner Meinung nach nicht zu einem Passiv macht.


----------



## Derselbe

Kuestenwache said:


> Das ist richtig, mein Fehler. Dessen ungeachtet beschreibt "zu sehen sein" eine Qualität und nicht eine Handlung eines vom Subjekt verschiedenen Agens was das ganze meiner Meinung nach nicht zu einem Passiv macht.



Es ist halt ein Zustandspassiv. Das unterscheidet sich schon vom Handlungspassiv. Insofern hast du Recht, wenn du sagst, es ist kein Handlungspassiv. Aber auch ein Zustandspassiv ist doch eine Art Passiv, oder?


----------



## Kuestenwache

Das ist die Frage. Unglücklicher Weise widersprechen sich in diesem Punkt einige Quellen im Internet. Selbst innerhalb von Wikipedia scheint Uneinigkeit zu herrschen, der Artikel "Aktiv und Passiv im Deutschen" bezeichnet es als nicht passivisch (dieser Artikel war übrigens der Grund für meine Verwechslung von Prädikat und Verb) der Artikel "Zustandspassiv" bezeichnet es als "Sonderform des Passiv", dazu kommen weitere wie die bereits geposteten. Allerdings denke ich wenn "zu sehen" ein Prädikativ ist vergleichbar mit einem prädikativen Adjektiv würde dies eher gegen ein echtes Passiv sprechen.


----------



## Derselbe

mannibreuckmann said:


> Mir ist nicht klar, warum im Englischen nur die "Soll-Variante" möglich sein soll.



Ich erkenne an, dass dies offensichtlich nicht der Fall ist, wie deine Beispiele belegen. Aber trotzdem müssen wir doch auch Konnotationen und unterschiedliche Sprachebenen berücksichtigen. Und ich frage mich eben, ob ein Muttersprachler in einem normalen Gespräch sagen würde:

A: "Look over there"
B: "Why" 
A: "There are flowers to be seen."

Oder wenn du im Deutschen sagst:
"Hinter der nächsten Kurve ist schon das Meer zu sehen."
würdest du das im Englischen mit
"Behind the corner the sea is to be seen."
übersetzten?

Selbst wenn es nicht falsch ist, ich möchte einfach nur sicherstellen, dass wir nicht durch eine ungewöhnliche Übersetzung ins Englische den Eindruck erwecken, die Formulierung "ist zu sehen" sei in irgendeiner Form auf einer besonderen Sprachebene angesiedelt.
Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, umso besser.


----------



## Derselbe

Kuestenwache said:


> Allerdings denke ich wenn "zu sehen" ein Prädikativ ist vergleichbar mit einem prädikativen Adjektiv würde dies eher gegen ein echtes Passiv sprechen.



"Wieviel Geld ist in die Parkuhr einzuwerfen?"

Jetzt mal unabhängig von irgendwelchen grammatikalischen Überlegungen: Das Geld wirft sich doch nicht selbst in die Parkuhr.


----------



## Kuestenwache

Das ist ja auch wieder der zweite Fall. Wie gesagt meiner Meinung nach muss eine Unterscheidung vorgenommen werden. Im "soll"-Fall "Wieviel Geld soll in die Parkuhr eingeworfen werden" handelt es sich um ein Passiv sont nicht.


----------



## Derselbe

Kuestenwache said:


> Das ist ja auch wieder der zweite Fall. Wie gesagt meiner Meinung nach muss eine Unterscheidung vorgenommen werden. Im "soll"-Fall "Wieviel Geld soll in die Parkuhr eingeworfen werden" handelt es sich um ein Passiv sont nicht.



a) Aber hier fügst du doch einfach nur ein Modalverb hinzu, du wirst doch hier auch nicht sagen, nur der erste Satz sei Passiv oder? 

"Etwas soll gesehen werden."
"Etwas wird gesehen."

b) Aber auch wenn du sagst "Wieviele Bäume sind dort zu sehen", bleibt das Argment, dass die Baume doch nicht selbst sehen, sondern gesehen werden.


----------



## Kuestenwache

das Argument a) verstehe ich nicht so ganz. 

zu b) "Die Bäume sind zu sehen" beschreibt meiner Ansicht nach lediglich die Tatsache dass es möglich ist die Bäume zu sehen, jedoch nicht dass sie tatsächlich die Handlung erleiden gesehen zu werden, oder irre ich mich da.


----------



## Derselbe

Kuestenwache said:


> zu b) ... dass es möglich ist *die Bäume zu sehen*, ...



"Bäume" ist hier doch ganz offensichtlich sowohl inhaltlich als auch grammatikalisch Akkusativobjekt, oder? Wenn man einen Satz ohne Bedeutungsänderung so umstellt, dass das Akkusativobjekt zum Subjekt wird, nenne ich das Passiv.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Offensichtlich muss davon ausgegangen werden, dass aufgrund des Passivsatzes *"Die Bäume können gesehen werden"* automatisch auch alle alternativen, inhaltsgleichen Formulierungen Passiv sind:

"Die Bäume sind zu sehen."
"Die Bäume sind sichtbar."
"Die Bäume kann man sehen."

Im Umkehrschluss sind alle Konstruktionen Passiv, bei denen es möglich ist, einen Satz wie oben (in Fettdruck) daraus zu machen.

Beispiel:

Thread "sich lösen lassen" #4


----------



## Kuestenwache

Diesen Schluss halte ich für voreilig. Zumindest "Der Baum ist sichtbar" ist mit Sicherheit Aktiv. Von einem grammatikalischen Standpunkt gesehen gilt:
Eine Handlung die sich auf das Subjekt des Satzes richtet muss durch das Passiv ausgedrückt werden. Das Passiv wird gebildet entweder als Handlungspassiv mit werden+PartizipII oder als Zustandspassiv (was keine Handlung im eigentlich Sinne ausdrückt) als sein+PartizipII jeweils wird "sein" oder "werden" zeitlich konjugiert.
Inhalt mag man jetzt argumentieren (wie wir es seit einiger Zeit tun), dass das Fehlen einer aktiven Handlung des Subjekts dieses automatisch zum Patiens macht, wobei ich weiterhin der Meinung bin, dass eine nicht stattfinden Handlung sich schlicht nicht auf das Subjekt richten kann und dieses damit, da es keine Handlung erleidet, auch nicht zum Patiens wird. 
Dessen ungeachtet ist "zu sehen" in "... ist zu sehen" schlichtweg ein Prädikativ es ist *nicht *das PartizipII "ist zu sehen" und "ist gesehen" sind nicht equivalent, "... ist zu sehen" ist damit auch kein Zustandspassiv! Inhaltlich ist die Einteilung nicht eindeutig, man mag wohl semantisch wie bereits erwähnt im Subjekt den Patiens einer potentiellen Handlung sehen. 
Grammatikalisch gesehen ist "Der Baum ist zu sehen" genauso wie "Der Baum ist sichtbar" allerdings eindeutig eine Aktivkonstruktion, da das Prädikat in keinem der beiden Fälle eine im Passiv konjugierte Verbform enthält.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

"Sichtbar" ist zwar ein Adjektiv, jedoch eines, das im Gegensatz z.B. zu "alt" oder "groß" jemanden voraussetzt, der sehen kann. 

Die Sichtbarkeit eines Baumes setzt also voraus, dass es jemanden gibt, der die aktive Handlung des Sehens, angewendet auf den Baum, vollziehen kann.

Daher ist "Der Baum ist sichtbar" Passiv.


----------



## brian

Was die Übersetzung von "etwas zu sehen" betrifft, muss ich Derselbe (Demselbe? ) zustimmen.



			
				Derselbe said:
			
		

> Meines Wissens nach drückt die englische Konstruktion "is to be ..." immer die Sollen-Variante unsere deutschen "ist zu tun"-Konstruktion aus.



Exactly -- for the _most_ part. The only exception I can think of is when "is to be..." has a *future* meaning:

_This building *is to be* torn down next year. = ...will be / is set to be..._
= "...*wird* nächstes Jahr abgerissen *werden*."



			
				Derselbe said:
			
		

> Es ist wohl mehr eine Frage des Englischen, aber falls "something is to be seen" eine idiomatische Übersetzung für "etwas ist sichtbar" - also bedeutungsgleich mit "something can be seen" - sein sollte, bitte ich mir das mitzuteilen.



Nein, insofern ich weiß, ist das nicht der Fall.



			
				mannibreuckmann said:
			
		

> "Nothing is to be seen." => "Nichts soll gesehen werden."
> "Not a sound is to be heard." => "Kein Geräusch soll gehört werden."



Nein, diese Sätze hören sich ganz komisch an und würden meiner Meinung nach nie von Muttersprachlern verwandt werden.



			
				Derselbe said:
			
		

> A: "Look over there"
> B: "Why"
> A: "There are flowers to be seen."
> 
> "Behind the corner the sea is to be seen."



Diese auch nicht.

Besser wäre "You can see flowers" und "...you can see the sea." (En. "you" = De. "man".)


----------



## Kuestenwache

mannibreuckmann said:


> "Sichtbar" ist zwar ein Adjektiv, jedoch eines, das im Gegensatz z.B. zu "alt" oder "groß" jemanden voraussetzt, der sehen kann.
> 
> Die Sichtbarkeit eines Baumes setzt also voraus, dass es jemanden gibt, der die aktive Handlung des Sehens, angewendet auf den Baum, vollziehen kann.
> 
> Daher ist "Der Baum ist sichtbar" Passiv.



Wie gesagt man kann über die semantische Funktion des Baums streiten, grammatikalisch gesehen macht es keinen Unterschied, da ist der Satz schlicht Aktiv.

Und danke an Brian, ich hatte genau das gleiche Gefühl bezüglich "is to be..." die Bestätigung beruhigt mich.


----------



## berndf

Kuestenwache said:


> Grammatikalisch gesehen ist "Der Baum ist zu sehen" genauso wie "Der Baum ist sichtbar" allerdings eindeutig eine Aktivkonstruktion, da das Prädikat in keinem der beiden Fälle eine im Passiv konjugierte Verbform enthält.


Wann ist denn eine Verbform für Dich passiv?

Für im Prädikat verwandte Verbformen würde ich die Definition anbieten, wenn der Patiens in der Subjektposition steht und der Patiens des Verbes "sehen" ist "der Baum".


----------



## Kuestenwache

Ein Verb steht für mich dann im Passiv wenn es aus einer konjugierten Form von "werden" oder "sein" und dem Partizip II besteht. Außerdem ist wie gesagt nicht "sehen" das Verb des Prädikates und drückt damit auch nicht die Handlung des Satzes aus sondern "ist" und "zu sehen" ist das zugehörige Prädikativ. Immerhin wird in "zu sehen sein" nicht "sehen" sondern "sein" konjugiert "Der Baum ist zu sehen", "Die Bäume sind zu sehen", "der Baum war zu sehen". Das ist dann doch ein Aktiv oder nicht?


----------



## Derselbe

mannibreuckmann said:


> Offensichtlich muss davon ausgegangen werden, dass aufgrund des Passivsatzes *"Die Bäume können gesehen werden"* automatisch auch alle alternativen, inhaltsgleichen Formulierungen Passiv sind:


Sofern "Baum" das Subjekt ist.


> "Die Bäume sind zu sehen."


Würde ich als Passiv betrachten.


> "Die Bäume sind sichtbar."


Ist zwar kein richtiges Passiv, aber doch etwas ähnliches.
Zur Einordnung der -bar Endung findet man sicher noch bessere Quellen aber prinzipiell drückt sie eine passivische Bedeutung aus.
http://people.colgate.edu/dhoffmann/text/Grammatik200/wrtbad6.htm#B


> "Die Bäume kann man sehen."


Das ist schlicht normales Aktiv. "Die Bäume" sind hier Akkusativ.



> dass eine nicht stattfinden Handlung sich schlicht nicht auf das Subjekt richten kann und dieses damit, da es keine Handlung erleidet, auch nicht zum Patiens wird


Dann kannst du auch sagen, der Satz "Der Baum könnte angesehen werden." sei kein Passiv, weil der Irrealis eine tatsächlich nicht stattfindende Handlung beschreibt. Der Satz "der Baum ist zu sehen" drückt aus, dass die Möglichkeit besteht *ihn*(Akk) zu sehen. Ob diese Möglichkeit genutzt wird oder nicht, hat doch keine Auswirkung auf die Patiens-Einordnung.

Brian:
Vielen Dank für die Klarstellung


----------



## mannibreuckmann

brian said:


> The only exception I can think of is when "is to be..." has a *future* meaning:
> 
> _This building *is to be* torn down next year. = ...will be / is set to be..._
> = "...*wird* nächstes Jahr abgerissen *werden*."



Das verwirrt mich sehr, Brian.

Bisher war ich davon überzeugt, dass es im Englischen z.B. den Ausdruck "There was nothing to be found" gibt, der auf Deutsch "Es konnte nichts gefunden werden" bedeutet.

Oder soll das Ganze, wenn es es denn überhaupt gibt, bedeuten: "Es sollte nichts gefunden werden"?


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Derselbe said:


> Zitat:
> "Die Bäume kann man sehen."
> Das ist schlicht normales Aktiv. "Die Bäume" sind hier Akkusativ.



Stimmt.


----------



## Derselbe

mannibreuckmann said:


> Bisher war ich davon überzeugt, dass es im Englischen z.B. den Ausdruck "There was nothing to be found" gibt, der auf Deutsch "Es konnte nichts gefunden werden" bedeutet.



1) Könnte es sein, dass "found" hier als eine Art Adjektiv funktioniert?

2) Könnte man für "Hier gibt es nichts zu sehen" sagen "There is nothing to see"


----------



## Kuestenwache

Derselbe said:


> Dann kannst du auch sagen, der Satz "Der Baum könnte angesehen werden." sei kein Passiv, weil der Irrealis eine tatsächlich nicht stattfindende Handlung beschreibt. Der Satz "der Baum ist zu sehen" drückt aus, dass die Möglichkeit besteht *ihn*(Akk) zu sehen. Ob diese Möglichkeit genutzt wird oder nicht, hat doch keine Auswirkung auf die Patiens-Einordnung.


Ich gebe zu das ist ein schlüssiges Argument, dafür bedarf es nicht einmal des Irrealis, die Umformulierung "Der Baum kann gesehen werden" allein genügt um meine Argmuentation in diesem Punkt zu widerlegen. Dessen ungeachtet ist "zu sehen sein/sichtbar sein" morphologisch kein Passiv auch wenn beide Formulierungen semantisch ein Passiv auszudrücken scheinen.


----------



## ablativ

Derselbe said:


> 1) Könnte es sein, dass "found" hier als eine Art Adjektiv funktioniert?
> 
> 2) Könnte man für "Hier gibt es nichts zu sehen" sagen "There is nothing to see"



Meine Grammatik (von 1970!) sagt:

Nach "there is/ are ..." wird im Englischen die *Aktiv*form verwendet. _He knows all there is *to know*._

Ansonsten steht der Infinitiv des Passivs:
_The church is not to *be seen* from here._

[Ausnahmen sind noch _Money is hard to get, this house is to let._]

Sind diese Erklärungen noch zeitgemäß?


----------



## berndf

Kuestenwache said:


> Ein Verb steht für mich dann im Passiv wenn es aus einer konjugierten Form von "werden" oder "sein" und dem Partizip II besteht.


Wenn das die Definition ist, hast Du natürlich Recht, weil Deine Behauptung damit tautologisch aber auch vollkommen uninteressant wird.

Die interessante Frage ist, warum der Infinitiv hier die Bedeutung und syntaktische Verwendung eines Passivpartizips annimmt. Normalerweise ist das einzige Partizip mit passivischer Bedeutung das Perfekt Partizip.


----------



## berndf

mannibreuckmann said:


> Bisher war ich davon überzeugt, dass es im Englischen z.B. den Ausdruck "There was nothing to be found" gibt, der auf Deutsch "Es konnte nichts gefunden werden" bedeutet.


Ich würde den englischen Satz so übersetzen: "Es gab dort nichts, was hätte gefunden werden können."


----------



## Kuestenwache

berndf said:


> Wenn das die Definition ist, hast Du natürlich Recht, weil Deine Behauptung damit tautologisch aber auch vollkommen uninteressant wird.
> 
> Die interessante Frage ist, warum der Infinitiv hier die Bedeutung und syntaktische Verwendung eines Passivpartizips annimmt. Normalerweise ist das einzige Partizip mit passivischer Bedeutung das Perfekt Partizip.



Tauntologisch wird meine Behauptung in sofern nicht, als dass der Definition nach im Deutschen ein Passivsatz dadurch gekennzeichnet ist, dass im Vergleich zum korrespondieren Aktivsatz Subjekt und Akkusativobjekt vertauscht werden und das Verb in die korrespondierende Passivform konjugiert wird. Wikipedia meint dazu: "Man bildet das Passiv, indem man zunächst die nach der Konjugation erforderliche Form des Verbes „werden“ als Hilfsverb (des Gesamtprädikats) verwendet - die z. B. im Perfekt Passiv seinerseits aus Hilfs- und Vollverb besteht -, und dann das Partizip Perfekt des jeweiligen Vollverbes anschließt." Ganz offensichtlich gibt es konkurrierende Formen, die sich grammatikalisch unterscheiden, aber dennoch eine equivalente, folgerichtig also passivische, Bedeutung haben. Die Umformulierung mit "man" ist ebenfalls equivalent aber Aktiv und auch "-bar"-Adjektive drücken eine passivische Bedeutung aus, ohne dabei grammatikalisch ein echtes Passiv zu sein.

Der Infinitiv übernimmt im vorliegenden Fall auch nicht allein die Funktion des Partizip Perfekt, sondern drückt eine Möglichkeit aus: "Dort sind Bäume zu sehen"-"Dort *können *Bäume gesehen werden" nicht "Dort werden Bäume gesehen". Interessanter ist also, dass Kontext abhängig sowohl "können" eine Möglichkeit, als auch "müssen" eine Notwendigkeit durch die gleiche Konstruktion ausgedrückt werden kann.


----------



## Derselbe

Kuestenwache said:


> Tauntologisch wird meine Behauptung in sofern nicht, als dass der Definition nach im Deutschen ein Passivsatz dadurch gekennzeichnet ist, dass im Vergleich zum korrespondieren Aktivsatz Subjekt und Akkusativobjekt vertauscht werden und das Verb in die korrespondierende Passivform konjugiert wird. Wikipedia meint dazu: "Man bildet das Passiv, indem man zunächst die nach der Konjugation erforderliche Form des Verbes „werden“ als Hilfsverb (des Gesamtprädikats) verwendet - die z. B. im Perfekt Passiv seinerseits aus Hilfs- und Vollverb besteht -, und dann das Partizip Perfekt des jeweiligen Vollverbes anschließt." Ganz offensichtlich gibt es konkurrierende Formen, die sich grammatikalisch unterscheiden, aber dennoch eine equivalente, folgerichtig also passivische, Bedeutung haben. Die Umformulierung mit "man" ist ebenfalls equivalent aber Aktiv und auch "-bar"-Adjektive drücken eine passivische Bedeutung aus, ohne dabei grammatikalisch ein echtes Passiv zu sein.
> 
> Der Infinitiv übernimmt im vorliegenden Fall auch nicht allein die Funktion des Partizip Perfekt, sondern drückt eine Möglichkeit aus: "Dort sind Bäume zu sehen"-"Dort *können *Bäume gesehen werden" nicht "Dort werden Bäume gesehen". Interessanter ist also, dass Kontext abhängig sowohl "können" eine Möglichkeit, als auch "müssen" eine Notwendigkeit durch die gleiche Konstruktion ausgedrückt werden kann.



Ich finde das eine schöne Zusammenfassung!


----------



## ABBA Stanza

mannibreuckmann said:


> brian said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only exception I can think of is when "is to be..." has a *future* meaning:
> 
> _This building *is to be* torn down next year. = ...will be / is set to be..._
> = "...*wird* nächstes Jahr abgerissen *werden*."
> 
> 
> 
> Das verwirrt mich sehr, Brian.
> 
> Bisher war ich davon überzeugt, dass es im Englischen z.B. den Ausdruck "There was nothing to be found" gibt, der auf Deutsch "Es konnte nichts gefunden werden"  bedeutet.
> 
> Oder soll das Ganze, wenn es es denn überhaupt gibt, bedeuten: "Es sollte nichts gefunden werden"?
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, Brian overlooked something here. The situation in English is namely very similar to the situation in German. In other words, both the _"should"_ and _"can"_ interpretations of _"is/are to be"_ are possible. Here are a few Googled examples:

(1) _"All the plants mentioned above *are* mainly *to be seen* in gardens and city parks."_

In this case _"are [mainly] to be seen"_ is equivalent to _"*can* [mainly] be seen"_.

(2) _"Consequently, a thought *is to be seen* as some kind of coded proposition."_

Here, _"is to be seen"_ is equivalent to _"*should* be seen"_.

(3) _"Wal Mart on pay day *is to be avoided* at all costs."_

Again, _"is to"_ is equivalent to _"*should*"_ here.

Abba


----------



## berndf

Kuestenwache said:


> Tauntologisch wird meine Behauptung in sofern nicht, als dass der Definition nach im Deutschen ein Passivsatz dadurch gekennzeichnet ist, dass im Vergleich zum korrespondieren Aktivsatz Subjekt und Akkusativobjekt vertauscht werden und das Verb in die korrespondierende Passivform konjugiert wird.


Wenn das definitorisch ist, ist die Aussage, "XXX ist zu sehen" ist keine Passivform natürlich tautologisch (=aus der Definition logisch folgend).





Kuestenwache said:


> Ganz offensichtlich gibt es konkurrierende Formen, die sich grammatikalisch unterscheiden, aber dennoch eine equivalente, folgerichtig also passivische, Bedeutung haben.


Verstehen tun wir uns dann offensichtlich doch.


----------



## Derselbe

ABBA Stanza said:


> Unfortunately, Brian overlooked something here. The situation in English is namely very similar to the situation in German. In other words, both the _"should"_ and _"can"_ interpretations of _"is/are to be"_ are possible.



So are all these natural and correct sentences in English? Are some of them wrong or strange? Do all of them mean "can be seen"?

_"Nothing is to be seen."
"Not a sound is to be heard."
__
A: "Look over there"
B: "Why" 
A: "Flowers are to be seen."

"At christmas decoration is to be seen in every shopping mall."

"Behind the corner the sea is to be seen."_

Is is possible that there is a BE/AE difference?


----------

